# Finger joint jig



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

Made this during hurricane yesterday. Guess I'll call it Sandy. Can provide bought parts list if anyone wants it.


----------



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, here's the pics


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks interesting. It looks like it'll be smooth operating it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Now that is slick!

I've never seen one like that before. Is that your design?

Jeff


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I could be overlooking something, but how is this design better than just having a strip of wood or plastic that fits into each of the miter slots? :blink:


----------



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Now that is slick!
> 
> I've never seen one like that before. Is that your design?
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, it is my design. Started as tensioning jig, which btw worked very well, then I added the arm for finger joint. Seems to be a platform for many functions. Not sure if u noticed but it is attached to the fence with keyhole mounts. It is adjustable and quickly removable.

Chuck


----------



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> I could be overlooking something, but how is this design better than just having a strip of wood or plastic that fits into each of the miter slots? :blink:


Thanks for your input. In response, the design intent is focused on a modular system. That's why I feel it is different than two strips of plastic in the miter slots. Not better than, just simply different.

Chuck


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Meezba said:


> Thanks for your input. In response, the design intent is focused on a modular system. That's why I feel it is different than two strips of plastic in the miter slots. Not better than, just simply different.
> 
> Chuck


That's a good point. It would be quite easy to attach that jig system to a router table instead or even introduce different fixtures onto that same sliding arm. Very interesting.


----------



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

It started as a tensioning fixture but I quickly realized the possibilities , router table is something I didn't think about. Thanks for the suggestion. I like making tooling instead of buying it. Even if it isn't cost effective

Chuck


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

That's awesome! My finger joint jig is a piece of MDF with a 1/4" stopper glued into place, and I just clamp it onto my miter gauge. Its functional, but certainly not cool.


----------

